# Will my old router do the job?



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
I have a Sears Craftsman fixed base router, about 20 years old, single speed (25,000 rpm), 6.5 amp, and it will accept only 1/4 inch bits. I need to put a 45 degree chamfer, probably only about 1/8 inch wide and 1/8 inch deep, along the 4 foot length of a piece of 3/4 inch thick oak lumber (not plywood). Since I still don’t have a router for my router table, and this old one won’t fit the table, I’d be doing this operation in handheld mode. 
My question is, would you expect that this low powered, non-variable speed, 1/4 inch router can do the job, or would I be destroying wood and wasting time?
Louis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Louis

Should be just fine...  just clamp it down to the work bench and go for it..

Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree - sounds like you might have one similar to my old Craftsman - it had its quirks but it did a lot for me. Should do it no problem - specially if it's only 1/8x1/8 champfer.


----------



## CliffR (May 3, 2006)

It'll do fine. That's not a big cut nor is it particularly demanding.

I have an old crapstman router that has a bearing whining. I still use it occasionally. I prefer the PC 690 for hand held and my triton for my table and slot mortiser


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

My old Craftsman is about 45 years old & it was still doing handheld jobs for me up until about 10 years ago when the depth adjusting rack & pinion crapped out. A replacement pinion also crapped out. I now use it mounted on my radial arm saw. Very handy by allowing me to machine polycarbonate bit inserts for my table insert in my router table. Great for machining circles and with a tilting table combined with the tilt capability of the saw motor produces a large variety of custom cuts.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

I made a bracket to hold a P.C. router on my radial arm saw, is yours about the same ????

This one buttons up to the outside of the motor on 4 screws,the same spot you can put on a jig saw. (Radial Saw ,Dewalt/Black and Decker 10")
And you're right it can do many router jobs that the router table can't.

see snapshots below ▼

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=84781#post84781

Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Yup...I mount it same place as mounting the jig saw. Speaking of the jig saw, the factory drive pulley was too large making the no.of blade strokes rather slow. Installed a 1" dia. pulley speeding the thing up....much cleaner cut. Would be nice if there were a better selection of blades available that cut on the down stroke instead of on the upstroke. Always something to grumble about eh ?

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Lee

Can you please post a snapshot of the mount you have... PLEASE, for the router setup.
The only one I have seen is the one I made for the tail end of the motor.

Thanks
Bj


----------

